# CH Hicks King Regis Of Bailey Ct



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

At the show on Sunday (when I was hiding from Cadeau before he went in the group ring) I had the chance to go over and take some pictures of Debbie Hicks' Champion boy King Regis while he was being shown by her niece Michelle. Her niece is new to juniors and she is doing a great job. Debbie asked me to share the pictures. 

[attachment=52929eb_bysMaltese08.JPG]
[attachment=52927eb_bysMaltese05.JPG]
[attachment=52928eb_bysMaltese06.JPG]
[attachment=52930eb_bysMaltese09.JPG]
[attachment=52931eb_bysMaltese10.JPG]


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Beautiful :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They compliment each other......both very beautiful!!!! Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They both look great!! Too bad she won't be at Nationals - I know she and Marina would have a really fun time!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I'm not sure if Debbie or her niece know about this site, but this keeps track of the jr showmanship 'wins'. 

http://bestjunior.com/2009toybreeds.html

This portion of the stats is by breed and it usually takes at least a month after any wins to make it's way here (they go by the stats that are sent from the AKC, i believe)


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ May 21 2009, 07:58 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779420


> I'm not sure if Debbie or her niece know about this site, but this keeps track of the jr showmanship 'wins'.
> 
> http://bestjunior.com/2009toybreeds.html
> 
> This portion of the stats is by breed and it usually takes at least a month after any wins to make it's way here (they go by the stats that are sent from the AKC, i believe)[/B]


Thank You so much for this site. It will be a great place for us to track results. This was her 1st 2 shows and she won her group!!!! Debby


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, I saw her on Saturday!! Gigi wants to be in that ring too.  Now if only I can get that double topknot right!!! :smpullhair: :smpullhair: LOL 

I just wanted to mention that, ALL the maltese handlers/breeders were super nice to me. I was afraid they wouldn't be from what we heard on this forum about the breeders being not so nice or rude, but I guess not in my area. 

Oh, and after the maltese, I watched the yorkies show, and a 7 yeear old girl beated multiple show breeders in the classes she showed in! She looked like a professional!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Beautiful pictures! Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

2 beauties.
xoxox


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Just gorgeous.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I see on that link that Stacy shared, that her daughter Marina is number 1 with her Maltese. WTG!!!

Tina


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I love watching the juniors handle. I learn from them.
Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Tina @ May 21 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779522


> I see on that link that Stacy shared, that her daughter Marina is number 1 with her Maltese. WTG!!!
> 
> Tina[/B]


oh thanks!!  She was also thrilled to see her name on the Eukanuba qualifying list. i just wish i'd improved as much as she has in year!

Are you going to Nationals Tina?


----------



## nici thompson (Dec 7, 2008)

He's a pretty boy! :good post - perfect 10: 


:heart: I love show pics... :heart: 


too bad there's not a show thread *looks at Joe*.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ May 25 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780902


> too bad there's not a show thread *looks at Joe*. [/B]


Now that's a good idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Simply gorgeous baby.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ May 25 2009, 10:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780998


> QUOTE (Nici Thompson @ May 25 2009, 07:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780902





> too bad there's not a show thread *looks at Joe*. [/B]


Now that's a good idea! :thumbsup:
[/B][/QUOTE]I really wish I knew how to do threads. Regis finished 3-4 years ago with 4 majors and a few single points. He was 18-19 months. Michelle and Regis will be at Charlottsville this week-end. They have really bonded well and I am so proud of them. She and he are real naturals. I couldn't ask for more. I believe that they will be doing alot together in the future. He's a real ham and they bring out the best in each other. Debby


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

WOW Regis is beautiful!!!! I love these pictures and seeing show Malts.
Way to go Debby and Michelle


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ May 28 2009, 11:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=782220


> WOW Regis is beautiful!!!! I love these pictures and seeing show Malts.
> Way to go Debby and Michelle[/B]


Michelle and Regis won again this past week-end in Charlottsville. I am soooo proud of them. Please look for them at the Richmond Virginia show in June!!!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is so fantastic for them! Congrats!!! Marina won Best Junior at the Nationals against some very stiff competition and I love watching how much she has improved since she started a year and a half ago. 

Please learn how to post pics, I'd love to see more!!! And I know my daughter would also, she loved seeing these.


----------



## kingregis (Jul 24, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jun 2 2009, 12:46 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=784436


> This is so fantastic for them! Congrats!!! Marina won Best Junior at the Nationals against some very stiff competition and I love watching how much she has improved since she started a year and a half ago.
> 
> Please learn how to post pics, I'd love to see more!!! And I know my daughter would also, she loved seeing these.[/B]


Congradulations to Marina!!!! What a great win!!! Hopefully Michelle and all of us will be able to attend next years AMA Speciality. I am on face book. Please send me an e-mail and I can get more pics that way. My husbane will not teach me how to down load on this computer, so , my son, daughter and friends do this for me and then post them for me on facebook. Debby


----------

